# I integrated aftermarket equipment with Ford Sony system



## BluFuze (Apr 17, 2014)

...and it sounds like ****! I installed Rockford Fosgate 6.5 components, a Rockford Fosgate P3 8" D4 sub, Kenwood micro amps, and an Audiocontrol lc7i. 

The front speakers don't mix well with the factory center channel, but there is a huge hole in the front stage without it. In order to save space, I used the factory sub enclosure and deadened it. It is definitely not the way to go. The sub sounds like ****. It's either unnoticeable or it sounds like it's strained. There is no middle ground. 

The bass restoration of the lc7i doesn't work very well either. I've tried setting the gains so that it gets up to a decent volume before the factory bass roll off kicks in. It seems to kick in a little over half volume. 

I think it's all getting tore out and put back to stock. I might try the speakers off of the factory Sony amp and maybe find a decent 10" sub and deal with the space it takes up. 

I know I'm pretty disappointed right now.


----------



## Angelo (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow I am sorry to hear that! I plan to get an F150 at some point and want to maintain the factory HU. I had an LC8i for my Prius to keep the stock radio and like you didn't like, pulled that out, pulled the stock radio out and put an Alpine in there. 

Maybe you can achieve better results going with a DSP in lieu of the LC7i?


----------



## CriticalMach (Mar 16, 2016)

BluFuze said:


> ...and it sounds like ****! I installed Rockford Fosgate 6.5 components, a Rockford Fosgate P3 8" D4 sub, Kenwood micro amps, and an Audiocontrol lc7i.
> 
> The front speakers don't mix well with the factory center channel, but there is a huge hole in the front stage without it. In order to save space, I used the factory sub enclosure and deadened it. It is definitely not the way to go. The sub sounds like ****. It's either unnoticeable or it sounds like it's strained. There is no middle ground.
> 
> ...


Bit 10 is the way to go.

Source: I have a 2014 F-150


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Did you tap the LC-7 in after the factory amp? If not it should be. 
But if you want real good you need a DSP. 
If you want to keep the center channel you need a DSP with 5.1 or 7.1.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

DDfusion said:


> Did you tap the LC-7 in after the factory amp? If not it should be.
> But if you want real good you need a DSP.
> If you want to keep the center channel you need a DSP with 5.1 or 7.1.


My questions and thoughts as well.
The factory system has some weird balanced signal.

You need to pull signal on the factory amp OUTPUTs and sum them.

Make sure your summing and taps are correct. Each channel may not output what you think it does.

Also you will need some higher end DSP to get the center channel effect you are missing.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

With the Sony setup - the biggest mistake people make is taking the signal OUT of or from the Sony amp. The signal coming from the ACM (audio control module) to the Sony "smart" amp is pre-amp level fixed volume signal with no EQ/DSP filtering applied. Get yourself a decent DSP with it's own volume control and tap _THAT_ signal instead. Night and day difference.


----------



## glockcoma (Dec 22, 2015)

unix_usr said:


> With the Sony setup - the biggest mistake people make is taking the signal OUT of or from the Sony amp. The signal coming from the ACM (audio control module) to the Sony "smart" amp is pre-amp level fixed volume signal with no EQ/DSP filtering applied. Get yourself a decent DSP with it's own volume control and tap _THAT_ signal instead. Night and day difference.




This is true...but you lose ALL sony sync functions if you tap before the amp.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Huh? define "Sony Sync" or "Sony Sync Functions" ? 

(technically, it's Ford Sync with Sony Audio... but either way I'm not sure what you mean).


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

I have used a cleansweep with the summing device, disconnected the center speaker and it sounded awesome. IMO, you need more than an electronic LOC for the Sony systems.


----------



## glockcoma (Dec 22, 2015)

unix_usr said:


> Huh? define "Sony Sync" or "Sony Sync Functions" ?
> 
> (technically, it's Ford Sync with Sony Audio... but either way I'm not sure what you mean).



Ok you got me, FORD sync includes voice-activated phone calls, MP3 music search, Bluetooth audio streaming, voice-enabled, turn-by-turn directions.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

unix_usr said:


> With the Sony setup - the biggest mistake people make is taking the signal OUT of or from the Sony amp. The signal coming from the ACM (audio control module) to the Sony "smart" amp is pre-amp level fixed volume signal with no EQ/DSP filtering applied. Get yourself a decent DSP with it's own volume control and tap _THAT_ signal instead. Night and day difference.





glockcoma said:


> This is true...but you lose ALL sony sync functions if you tap before the amp.


If you're willing to go the route that unix_usr suggests (aftermarket DSP and use that unit's volume control rather than the convenient OEM Ford volume controls) you _can_ save the SYNC voices and tones .....

Look at the wiring diagrams for your OEM system .... the two wires from the APIM to the Sony DSP labeled SYNC ALERT(+) and SYNC ALERT(-) carry the analog SYNC voice commands to the DSP ... try routing those into your aftermarket DSP analog inputs along with the analog fixed-level-pre-amp outputs from both front _and rear _channels of your ACM (before the OEM DSP). I'm pretty sure you'll find that with all of those inputs to your DSP you'll retain _all _alarms, tones and voice responses generated by SYNC / the APIM for NAV and everything else.

The "ENABLE" / "AUDIO ENABLE" wire from the ACM to the OEM DSP is a 6(approx.)volt + that can be used for the aftermarket DSP turn-on. 

Personally, I won't sacrifice the OEM volume controls to go that route, but I'm pretty sure it is possible to ditch the Sony amp/DSP completely if you want and not lose your NAV/Phone/Bluetooth/backup alarms, all which are managed by the APIM/ACM and sent analog to the DSP.

Many have summed the OEM amp/DSP output to feed an aftermarket *DSP* (not an Lc7i but a full-purpose DSP such as the MS-8, others would work too), retained the OEM volume controls, and had very satisfactory results.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Angelo said:


> Wow I am sorry to hear that! I plan to get an F150 at some point and want to maintain the factory HU.....


IMHO if buying a late model Ford and you know you'll want to do audio upgrades .... go with the Non-Sony OEM entertainment system option .... it'll be a lot easier in the long run and you won't waste the price of the Sony 'upgrade' that you'll be struggling to bypass. Try up-optioning a lower trim level to get the other things you want if necessary. You can still get all the nifty SYNC2 or SYNC 3 8-inch touchscreen & NAV features without 'going Sony'.

Unless you go all the way down to the base SYNC1 with minimal features and 4" screen it is virtually impossible to R&R the OEM 'HU' because so many other functions (climate control, etc) are managed via the 8" touchscreen. IMHO.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Else you CAN just change the ACM configuration for about $100 ... Trick it so-to-speak by telling it there is no Sony upgrade and then all the audio output comes via the ACM front left/right outputs - better still you can toggle them between pre-amp "line level" and amplified speaker level too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluFuze (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I messed around with it a bit and I think I have the front dialed in. It sounds better with the factory center channel hooked up. I adjusted the gain a bit so that the output of the components is slightly more than the center channel. The way I had it before, the center channel was louder than the doors and it really screwed up the front stage. It's not sq competition quality, but it's better than stock. 

The sub is where the problem really is. I'm going to build a box for the Fosgate 8" and see if that does the trick. I know that thing has to sound way better than it does. The factory enclosure is about .25 and that is the minimum box size for the Fosgate sub we have. The enclosure is also plastic and my layer of sound deadener apparently didn't do ****. I think I can build a box that is just deep enough for the sub and make up the volume in width. That way the box won't take up too much cargo room. 

I think I would have been better off with a aftermarket dsp perhaps. We were going to use the lc6i but decided the lc7i bass restoration might be handy. I'm not even using that feature because it just seems so touchy to get right. I think I'll eventually get it dialed in right, it's just more difficult than I imagined it would be.


----------



## Dustin (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry to hijack/revive an old thread, but there's a lot of good info and people that seem to know how the sony mft system really works.

I have a 2013 F150 Platinum, with the sony mft of course. I'm switching from a bitone which adjusts the auto eq based on volume, to a helix dsp pro. From reading this thread among many others I believe I understand the way I want this to work, if someone could verify it will for a fact work. If it will work, it will save me $350 not having to buy a JL Fix82.

So, I will intercept the front fixed level preamp output from the ACM, this will remove the music audio from the factory DSP as well. I will use this signal directly to the input of my helix dsp where I will control the volume with the knob on the helix DRC.

Now here's the part I'm not totally clear on. I was planning on leaving the center speaker connected to the factory dsp/amp. I would leave the main volume at 0, even though there would be no music, to remove any possible noise coming out of the center speaker. Plus the voice commands and call volume are independent of the music volume setting. When I notice a call I would be able to turn the music down and then answer the call, with the call audio coming from the center speaker.

I'm wondering if all the sync alerts etc... and call audio come out of the center speaker? Also, is the call audio sent through the preamp signal of the ACM, or is it only music output? The reason I ask is because the alerts or call audio would be insanely loud if I'm really jamming when I take a call, since the DSP receives volume and mute commands through the CANbus.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Call audio is sent via Bluetooth - should be to the front left/right (which you're correct in tying to the dsp) ... The alerts/voice prompts however vary... Not sure on the F150 but I can look it up - can you pm me your VIN ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

I put the LC7i in my Infiniti with Bose system, and am happy with it so far. I am currently only using it for the sub I added since the bose sub is garbage, but would recommend the LC7i.


----------

